# Pensacola Beach pier, Mar 17



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

First cobia of the year hit the deck today. Zack got a 59 pounder. Another was seen but didn't eat. Pompano must have self-quarantined. Only saw 1 caught. A few Spanish were around and some bonito that wouldn't hit. A couple of redfish were hooked up shallow. 

It's getting a little better.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Forgot to mention the mahi. I think a couple were caught after I left the end and went back to the pompano hole.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Think the pier is gonna get closed down because "large public gathering"?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

kanaka said:


> Think the pier is gonna get closed down because "large public gathering"?


There are rumors flying about it. Looks like they would have to run all the spring breakers off though.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Was all in them a couple hours on Monday. Between 8 and 12 sighted. Couldn't really tell because I was chasing them and couldn't tell if I was counting one or two twice...
30 or so shots fired with a DOA swimming mullet. It was like I was throwing repellent. Wasn't really ready with the tackle. Next time live bait...
Gots lots to learn.lol.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

WannaBay said:


> Was all in them a couple hours on Monday. Between 8 and 12 sighted. Couldn't really tell because I was chasing them and couldn't tell if I was counting one or two twice...
> 30 or so shots fired with a DOA swimming mullet. It was like I was throwing repellent. Wasn't really ready with the tackle. Next time live bait...
> Gots lots to learn.lol.
> 
> ...


Where were you...? Cool little video.....


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Fairpoint- PMs aren’t working but look at the old post about the 3/4 ton truck and give me a shout


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

fairpoint said:


> Where were you...? Cool little video.....


 Don't want to get people fired up with the details, but I will say 'not too long a boat ride from the pass'…


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Great video


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Sorry to say those look a little Sharky . Especially if your close to the pass where they hang out. :thumbsup: Sure is a lot of fun chasing them though.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm not the most experienced cobia fisherman, but Ive caught enough and seen enough to know the difference between them and sharks. Especially when I see the top half of the fish out of water. Not close to pass.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Why a swim bait instead of a ling jig? Most swimbaits have way too light a hook...and I've never personally seen a ling go after a swimbait...doesn't mean they won't, but in 54 years of chasing them, just never seen it.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

I didn't have one to tie on. I can throw that DOA a mile so a tied it on to my heaviest rod. Wasn't really expecting to run into the cobes, but there they were and thas what I had.
A friend of mine was pompano fishing in that area the day before and said the only sand fleas he could find were in knee deep water instead higher on the beach.
More than one of these fish were up tight to the sand slowly milling along bottom. I'm thinking they were possibly after the sand fleas.
Next time I'll be more prepared. With a cobia jig, possibly an eel, or crab, or pinfish.
BTW, The hook on that DOA swimming mullet seemed to be pretty stout. But def not as heavy as a jig hook. The lure is just like a giant terror-eyz...

Kingfish, I'll offer you a ride if you'd like to go on the hunt with me. I am completely self taught and could use some more experience and insight in the cobia game. I'm back at home in Georgia waiting to see how I play this virus game, but looking to head back to Pensacola real soon… I keep an RV there...


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I appreciate the offer, but I work weird and a weird schedule. Silver mullet make a decent live bait for ling, because instead of diving for the bottom, they stay up high in the water...and ling will eat hardhead catfish...go figure.


----------

